# 23/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Nov 22, 2010)

Missed another one. Life happens sometimes... Anyway, we had some great entries in the Close-up challenge. Hate that was one I missed. I love macros. 

Now for this week's theme...

LIFE

Take a photo of something living. Can be a plant, a critter, anything that "lives". 

And the usual... Time frame for this week's submitted photo is from the posting of this thread until next Monday at 8:00 PM. 

And the request for compliance. 

Still having trouble with folks posting old photos that were not taken during the time frame of the challenge thread they are posting them to. I hate to have them removed, but the whole reason for this thing is to encourage everyone to get out and shoot more photos. I've got tons of photos on CD's and on my hard drive that would work great for some of the themes we've used, but that would defeat the whole purpose here.

So I ask again... Please refrain from posting photos taken outside the currently running thread's time frame.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Nov 27, 2010)

*Two different*

species coexisting and not out to destroy each other their paths may cross but there after the same thing to survive not to harm.
Heard this Pileated Woodpecker (Dryocopus pileatus) hammering this morning and went to look and this is what I saw couldn't get to close sorry for that


----------



## USbowhuntr (Nov 27, 2010)

Took Bella to the montains today after the fresh snow fall yesterday.


----------



## cornpile (Nov 27, 2010)

*Big Red headin home*


----------



## Topwater (Nov 27, 2010)

Great woodpecker shot!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 27, 2010)

LIFE and be ruff when LIVING in the Northwest 

Got this one while out muzzleload hunting yesterday during the late season. Once again it must be a whitetail buck with at least 3 points on one side or a whitetail doe and wouldn't ya know it all we saw were muleys  so I just shot the Kodak once again 

Oh well that's the way it goes in LIFE


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 28, 2010)

Don't fence me in . . .


----------



## Topwater (Nov 28, 2010)

*Bird Feeder*

Bird Feeder


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 28, 2010)

had a bunch of irons in the fire this week but i took time to shoot my neighbors portraits yesterday so i guess this counts!!!


----------



## Niner (Nov 28, 2010)

What a hectic week.  Between work and familial duties just about didn't have time for a snap.  I tried some birds, but they didn't turn out very well.  Looks like we have a good representation of fauna, here's a little flora.  

Wifey's Knockout Rose on Thanksgiving morn.


----------



## Browtine (Nov 29, 2010)

Well, I missed another week. Nice shots though. Better post this week's theme while I'm connected. Having trouble with this forum tonight for some reason.


----------

